# Yashinon Aux Telephoto



## Mike Drone (Jul 12, 2020)

Can anyone shed some light on this telephoto lens?  My wife came back from her mom's house and surprised me with this.  She found it in her mom's drawer, her mom said it was her boyfriend's before she got married and he never came back for it.  That was over 50 yrs. ago.  I find that it is really cheap on auction sites.  I know nothing of it.  Will it go to my Yashica Electro 35?  I can not find any info on it.  Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jul 12, 2020)

A number of Japanese fixed-lens rangefinder cameras offered “auxiliary” wide and telephoto lenses that screwed onto the front of the main lens. Unfortunately, they almost never carried any notation as to what model they were intended to fit. If the rear lens threads fits onto the front of your Yashica RF camera lens then it is probably usable with that camera. Opening the shutter on “B” and looking through the open film door should show a reasonably sharp image. Shooting a few frames of film will confirm it.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 13, 2020)

I believe I have the wrong camera to change lenses.  Thanks for the information  =]


----------



## IanG (Jul 13, 2020)

Yashica did sell them for the Electro 35 and similar models like the GSN and GTN and also their TLRs.  I have a pair, they took different adapter rings to fit specific lenses.  Quality isn't particularly high especially at wider apertures, last time I used one was with a Mamiya 1000S.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2020)

I once had an Electro with a wide/tele set for it. The "wide" was about 35mm and the "tele" was about 75mm as I recall. Not that much difference from the normal lens. I could take two steps forward or back with the normal lens and achieve the same effect. I also had a set for my Yashica-Mat but they weren't worth using for the same reason.


----------

